
Google Think Tank Launches New Weapon in Fight Against ISIS - lucio
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/google-think-tank-launches-new-weapon-fight-against-isis-n682036
======
danielvf
This is perhaps the most terrifying news item I've read this year.

But I'm not scared because Google has changed the search results for 300,000
people in a deliberate, measured, and successful attempt to change targets
political views.

Rather I'm terrified that that the political climate in the US is now at the
place that it is safe to openly talk about mass search results manipulation in
the service of making sure people have the correct beliefs.

~~~
g00gler
Right. That is fucking nuts.

I've yet to read his book, but I'll just leave this excerpt here

[https://wikileaks.org/google-is-not-what-it-
seems/](https://wikileaks.org/google-is-not-what-it-seems/)

